# Unmusical Midi editor



## SanTai (Nov 21, 2012)

For a small Show Control play project I was looking for a simple midi creator/editor. I wanted to input in HH:MM:SS.DD or similar when the note on should happen and how long it should be(in seconds). Input a plain text file and get a midi out, or have a spreadsheetlike editor. I have not been able to find anything. Only DAWs and they usually work with beats and have a lot of (for me) unnecessary features.

Since a lot Lightning consoles and Audio console accept midi note input, does any one know a editor/compiler that works like this?

Or what do you use when you need a simple midi file?


----------



## metti (Nov 22, 2012)

It would be pretty straightforward to create a little app that does this with Isadora, MAX, or Quartz Composer. Any of those could easily read from a properly formated plain text file and send out MIDI notes.


----------



## SanTai (Nov 25, 2012)

Since Quartz Composer is the only free one and I don't know any of them, I might try it out when I get the time. Can Quartz Composer software compile to a executable for another unix system? Would be nice to play around with a Raspberry Pi to see what it can do in show control applications.


----------



## cpf (Nov 26, 2012)

If you can get OS X running on your R-Pi then yes, you're good to go (and you just violated the license terms, another topic). Otherwise, no, as Quartz Composer relies on all the Core Video/Audio/Midi goodness built into OS X, and not available for any other platform. 

If all you're looking for is an app to write basic midi files from csv input, I wrote such an app ages ago, I might be able to find it. If not, the MIDI file spec is quite straightforward (or it might jus be me...) and could be constructed with some moderate programming knowledge.


----------



## cpf (Nov 26, 2012)

Actually - MIDICSV: Convert MIDI File to and from CSV looks like it would fulfil your requirements.


----------

